# Is your "Devilish" function really that bad?



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

I mean, i could use Te, and i use it on a daily basis to organize my work logically. Sometimes i even organize things for fun on a piece of paper with a graph of some sort.

Is the devilish function _really_ that devilish, though? It doesnt seem to give anyone too much trouble, from my experience. ISFJs can visualize the future well, and ESTPs can brainstorm possible alternatives to the Big Bang theory.

What are your experiences relating to the 8th function like?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Ti's a f-ing asshole who ruins everything. 

But seriosuly: I mistook it for my dominant and I think I hate it now. No, I'm not that good at it. I can try, but Feeling's always going to be on the undercurrent. 

The real issue is I feel things pretty viscerally, so even if I'm trying to discuss or even think about something something rationally and objectively, the internal emotional symptoms are still there, and ignoring them is basically impossible. If I can focus on "truth" at all, the goal will become finding some way to interpret that truth so it harmonizes with my own values, feelings and understanding.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Using skills associated with a function doesn't = 'using' a function. They're perspectives, not skill sets.


----------



## Ztommi (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't think it's that bad, I think anybody can learn to effectively use any of their functions. I think we have all the functions for a reason and it's only devilish because of failure to learn to use it although after learning, using it will still not come as easy as our foremost functions


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

No. I find it ridiculous that there are supposed to be functions weaker than the inferior. The 'devilish' function is nothing more than a function that you don't like using.


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

@Neverontime said it well. Engaging in activities normally associated with a certain function doesn't mean that you're using that function. Jung wrote that functions themselves were perspectives on the world--a dominant way off looking at things. For me, my dominant perspective is introverted intuition, so I'm usually somewhere in my head watching a movie of my life in a few minutes or a few months, or doing the same thing related to a project I'm working on.

Depending on who you ask (I"m assuming you're thinking of Beebe here but I think it is good to acknowledge all views), my devilish function would either be Ne or Si. Speaking from personal experience, Ne isn't too world-shattering for me to use, so I'm going to go ahead and say that means that Si fills the eighth role. For me, Si is in direct opposition to my dominant perspective; it prompts me to focus on my inner sensations and impressions of sensations, instead of going beyond them and perceiving the possibilities. It is like Se in this regard, except Se is not so devilish because it confines itself to the outer world, and thus does not interrupt my Ni. However, Si is focused inward, which does disrupt my Ni. Instead of seeing a possible scene in my book play out in my head, I would focus on my impression of whatever stimulus triggered that specific scene. For example, if the smell of wood smoke made me construct a scene in a forest, I would focus on the scent instead of the scene.

Hopefully that sheds some light into the issue.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

;_; From an objective pov, yes my Fe is _that _bad.

But it's not something I generally care about unless the results get in my way.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Uh, yeah, my Si can go die in a hole. It ruins _everything_.


----------



## Pangelicus (Mar 26, 2015)

I think my Se is something I've always run from. It's not bad as such - I can engage it and make it useful. It feels like a new and enlightening mode of existence, full of interesting tactile and vibrant ways of seeing things. But that interest doesn't last long, because it also puts me in touch with unpleasant sensations (due to a health condition, and probably due a life's investment in other ways of seeing the world). So the longer I stay in that mode, the more unsatisfying and draining it becomes, and after a few minutes perhaps, or a few hours at most I ditch it and feel happy again.

I like to see people who are fueled by Se. For a while


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MessyJessie103 said:


> I mean, i could use Te, and i use it on a daily basis to organize my work logically. Sometimes i even organize things for fun on a piece of paper with a graph of some sort.
> 
> Is the devilish function _really_ that devilish, though? It doesnt seem to give anyone too much trouble, from my experience. ISFJs can visualize the future well, and ESTPs can brainstorm possible alternatives to the Big Bang theory.
> 
> What are your experiences relating to the 8th function like?


Which one is the "devil" function again?


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Which one is the "devil" function again?


The "8th" function, that is the bottom of our inverted INTJ selves below the 4th function that's supposed to exist within our subconscious, I think is how it works. It's supposed to be that one asshole in our brain that fucks everything else up.

Ours is Se, according to the theory.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

I see Beebe's theory in practical life.
I cant say the negative aspects dont relate to other types. It might just be me noticing the specific patterns due to searching for them on certain types because I read his basic theory.


----------



## OtterSocks (Sep 24, 2015)

Fi is hell. When I finally tap into that shit I feel like I'm erupting and crumbling to ash all at once. I'm gonna stick with Ti, thanks *refuses to grow as a person*


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Mine is supposedly Si.

@Neverontime and @KalimofDaybreak put it well. I engage in tasks that are associated with Si quite a bit. It's part of my job to look at details and retain lots of tidbits of information. But I rely on the random insights and hunches to get at the crux of what is going on with each problem on my caseload. Just because I don't favor or actively use a function doesn't mean it's never at play.

The function that screws with me is Se. I can quickly get lost in a sensory binge if I'm stressed out.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Which one is the "devil" function again?


Lol, its the last function in your stack. For me that would be Te, and for you that would be Se.


----------



## einna123 (Dec 8, 2015)

My Si is...OK I guess? IDK, I never really pay it much attention. Most of the time it crops up in my life randomly, like for example in my ability to remember songs and voices really well (which tbh might be more of an Se thing?), or my tendency to either completely ignore or obsess over teeny details. Other than that, nope, just straight up doesn't exist. Doesn't antagonize me, but doesn't benefit me either.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Lol, its the last function in your stack. For me that would be Te, and for you that would be Se.


Huh. I never think about that. Just in case anyone else is not sure about this, I've included a diagram.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

Actually, I'm not even aware of using it. It is supposed to be Si for my type and, honestly, I can't think of any situation I actually used it. It is present somehow, all the functions are, but Si is a bit hidden to me. As well as Fe, the 7th function. The difference is that I know that I have (almost) no Fe and I'm ok with it.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I actually think I have a very good grasp of Te, in some ways. The ways you said. But also, I'm quite good at things like money management, basically things requiring external logic. I'm very organized, especially at work, good at categorizing too. Even my computer files are so organized it leaves most of my coworkers in awe.

I've also found I can do a "Te smackdown" even though I'm not really aware of it as I'm doing it. But once I was accused of making an error at work, and I responded by laying out, step by step, what had caused the error, making it clear that it was a problem with our client's system and not something I or any of my coworkers could possibly have done. Normally my thought process is nowhere near that linear, so I do think it was a Te moment. I followed this up later with an email outlining a new procedure that would prevent this error from happening again (which I think was more Ti).


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

While I don't really subscribe to the whole "shadow functions" theory (considering that I often use both Ni and Te even though I'm an INTP) my devilish function is supposed to Fi, I hate with a vehement passionate all things artsy and subjectively creatively. Also I'm pretty sure that Fi is supposed to be about creating your own moral compass and set of values and considering that I am constantly confused as to who I am as a person (beyond the obvious of my political orientation, socio-economic position, gender, etc) I definitely consider the Fi function as my devilish function.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

My Ti isn't that bad actually. I use Ti a lot more than Fe. When I do comes across someone who is a Ti dom, it's very fascinating, it's amazing how they form a full thought with all the precise words before they even speak. It all flows nicely together whereas I have to talk out loud to think or think as I'm speaking.

I would say Fe and Ni are the cognitive functions I most have trouble with. My Fe is just terrible. And Ni, I don't even fully understand it -it's that alien to me. 

Because of this, I don't take the function stack as concrete truth. Fi-Ne-Te-Si-Ti-Se-Ni-Fe. That's how mine would look.


----------

